# Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Great, Especially for the Price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a bundle a couple of weeks back and on the advice from other BOTLs, I let them rest before tearing in. It smoked great, good even burn, onl...

Read the full review here: Bahia Maduro Panchos Cigar Review - Great, Especially for the Price


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Not a bad stick. Great value


----------

